# Relocating to Philippines



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All, 

Am new to this forum and this is my first posting. I am a Malaysian and I will be relocating to the Philippines sometime in January. I got a few questions and I hope some of you can share your experience with me. 

1) I have been hearing mix reviews about crime/safety. From your experience, is it as bad as what some people make it out to be? There is crime everywhere, before I started work in Jakarta a lot of people were warning me about the importance of being safe, found it totally livable. Could be the area I was living in.

2) What is the percentage of personal income tax in Philippines? 

3) Any recommendations on where it is nice/safe place to stay? My office is in Makati and I would like to stay somewhere close, not too keen on being stuck in traffic for 1-2 hours getting to work.

4) My wife loves going to the wet markets to buy fresh fish, meats & vegetables, anywhere decent where we can get fresh produce? how was your experience in doing this? 

5) Internet speeds- I have read that Sky is one of the better options, any other providers I should look at?

I think I shall stop for now, any advice on what to look out for would be much appreciated. Every country has its problems and I believe with proper knowledge, one can make a pleasant experience out of living anywhere. 

Regards
Patrick


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

clp72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am new to this forum and this is my first posting. I am a Malaysian and I will be relocating to the Philippines sometime in January. I got a few questions and I hope some of you can share your experience with me.
> 
> ...


As the advertising says: " it is more fun in the Philippines "

IF, you can cope with:-

danger on the roads
danger in the homes from burglars
possible kidnapping and ransom demands
pollution
bad smells
noise
crowds
slow and intermittent internet
intermittent electricity
intermittent truthfulness
earthquakes
typhoons
young children begging for money
unreliable postal service
ineffective laws

If I have missed anything, could someone please fill in the blanks 

Don't get me wrong, I just love it here...................LOL................:tongue::lol:


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

haha... that sounds like an adventure but I doubt the wife will appreciate it. Sounds like Jakarta 10 years ago minus the kidnapping.


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

clp72 said:


> haha... that sounds like an adventure but I doubt the wife
> 
> Actually, being sensible now, in Manila near Makati, you should be OK and spared from most of the stuff I wrote. People who already live there, if they are on this Forum, will probably reply soon.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

pauloz said:


> As the advertising says: " it is more fun in the Philippines "
> 
> IF, you can cope with:-
> 
> ...


Young children begging for money, i didnt encounter this but my partner actually ran to them few times, after u gave money to one, they will be plenty of them running to you and in few seconds without you realising it....you can't see your own feet anymore!!! then what you do next is RUNNNNNNN


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

clp72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am new to this forum and this is my first posting. I am a Malaysian and I will be relocating to the Philippines sometime in January. I got a few questions and I hope some of you can share your experience with me.
> 
> ...


Would like to answer to Q3 and Q4...
Q3) Since you r staying at Makati, why not just moved near to your office as there's a lot of apartment and high rise condo nearby. I suggest Legazpi and Salcedo village : ) which Im staying in it. But one question back...are you bringing any kids along?? : )

Q4) I normally go to supermarket nearby with taxi (Rustans, Landmart, Sm Supermarket). I dont really go far from Makati to buy my fresh food as my partner would stop me from doing it, he says, "Its too dangerous out there!!!" -.-'
But there's saturday morning fresh market in Salcedo village which happens once a week, I normally get my fresh prawns and veges from there...within walking distance from my apartment.

hope these helps ; )


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Markets are cheaper*



marilyn555 said:


> Would like to answer to Q3 and Q4...
> Q3) Since you r staying at Makati, why not just moved near to your office as there's a lot of apartment and high rise condo nearby. I suggest Legazpi and Salcedo village : ) which Im staying in it. But one question back...are you bringing any kids along?? : )
> 
> Q4) I normally go to supermarket nearby with taxi (Rustans, Landmart, Sm Supermarket). I dont really go far from Makati to buy my fresh food as my partner would stop me from doing it, he says, "Its too dangerous out there!!!" -.-'
> ...


Market area's have the best prices and selections but that's also a great area for losing the wallet or purse, even if you blend in you won't blend in, these guys are professionals and can spot someone with money even if you don't put on makeup and dress down, they can tell by your skin, teeth and general health and well-being that your loaded with cash and hard to catch them so many ways to escape and other players involved, been there done that without the makeup...lol... been robbed twice.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Market area's have the best prices and selections but that's also a great area for losing the wallet or purse, even if you blend in you won't blend in, these guys are professionals and can spot someone with money even if you don't put on makeup and dress down, they can tell by your skin, teeth and general health and well-being that your loaded with cash and hard to catch them so many ways to escape and other players involved, been there done that without the makeup...lol... been robbed twice.


I guessed that y my partner is stopping me to even step into marketss >.<
I look rich although Im not!! : D
hahahahahaha


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Looking Rich*



marilyn555 said:


> I look rich although Im not!! : D
> hahahahahaha


People make the same mistake about me, I just know that high-end stores have a clearance rack sometimes cheaper than the discount store...just gotta find it! lol

mcalleyboy is right, they can sense it like lions for the prey lol


----------



## bjosh123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rraaly nice here in Philippines now, unlike before, all you need is what we here in Philippines, you can live in Makati or Baguio is also good it has a good weather.


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your comments. On another note, does anyone know how much it cost to hire a full time helper and a driver?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Maid and Driver costs*

Maids, usually hired out of the provinces, many girls here in lower Laguna work in Manila starting out at 3,000 Peso's a month (you feed, cloth and need to provide spending money also).

Drivers? 10,000 Peso's a month, there again if your riding around they eat with you.


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Maids, usually hired out of the provinces, many girls here in lower Laguna work in Manila starting out at 3,000 Peso's a month (you feed, cloth and need to provide spending money also).
> 
> Drivers? 10,000 Peso's a month, there again if your riding around they eat with you.


Thanks for the feedback mcalleyboy... appreciate it.


----------

